# Eclipse on FreeBSD?



## homer_3 (Jan 7, 2010)

I've been trying to get Eclipse-CDT working on FreeBSD. After finally getting it built, when I go to run it, it crashes. I get this error at the command line:


```
/libexec/ld-elf.so.1: /usr/local/eclipse/configuration/org.eclipse.osgi/bundles/80/1/.cp/libswt-mozilla-gtk-3349.so: Undefined symbol "NS_StringContainerInit2"
```

Anyone have an idea on how to resolve this?


----------



## homer_3 (Jan 7, 2010)

From googling around, it seems to be an issue with having Firefox3 installed (which I do) and you need Firefox2. I uninstalled FF3, but does anyone know where I can get FF2 for FreeBSD? I can't seem to find anyone that has it.


----------



## fonz (Jan 7, 2010)

*Eclipse needs Firefox???*



			
				homer_3 said:
			
		

> does anyone know where I can get FF2 for FreeBSD?



Houston, we could have a problem: http://forums.freebsd.org/showthread.php?t=10033&highlight=firefox+forbidden.

There does seem to be a binary package for FF2, perhaps that works for you.

Hope this helps,

Alphons


----------



## homer_3 (Jan 7, 2010)

fonz said:
			
		

> Houston, we could have a problem: http://forums.freebsd.org/showthread.php?t=10033&highlight=firefox+forbidden.



Ok, then what about a newer version of eclipse-cdt? I was trying to run 3.1.2. Any idea where I can find a newer version?


----------



## SirDice (Jan 7, 2010)

homer_3 said:
			
		

> I've been trying to get Eclipse-CDT working on FreeBSD. After finally getting it built, when I go to run it, it crashes. I get this error at the command line:
> 
> /libexec/ld-elf.so.1: /usr/local/eclipse/configuration/org.eclipse.osgi/bundles/80/1/.cp/libswt-mozilla-gtk-3349.so: Undefined symbol "NS_StringContainerInit2"
> 
> Anyone have an idea on how to resolve this?



Houston.. Com-check..

Err.. How did you install eclipse? To the best of my knowledge /usr/local/eclipse isn't correct. Did you use the java/eclipse-cdt port?


----------



## homer_3 (Jan 7, 2010)

I can't remember where I got the install from. It wasn't /usr/local/eclipse though. I'll try out one of the FreshPorts versions.


----------



## SirDice (Jan 8, 2010)

homer_3 said:
			
		

> I'll try out one of the FreshPorts versions.


It's not a "freshports" version. Freshports is just a website that makes it easier to search the ports tree. There is only one ports tree.

http://www.freebsd.org/doc/en_US.ISO8859-1/books/handbook/ports.html


----------

